

Eric Holder: Justice Department Could Strike Deal with Edward Snowden - sinak
https://www.yahoo.com/politics/eric-holder-the-justice-department-could-strike-123393663066.html?

======
inetsee
I think the critical thing to take away from this article is that Eric Holder
is the former Attorney General, and the spokeswoman for the current Attorney
General said in an email:

“This is an ongoing case so I am not going to get into specific details but I
can say our position regarding bringing Edward Snowden back to the United
States to face charges has not changed”.

~~~
geophile
This sounds like a trial balloon. With Holder saying it, they can proceed or
not. If the current AG says it, they have taken an irrevocable step.

